# Honest opinion required, frustrated beyond words



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
Don't know what to do.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.

I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.

AND if the person you are intending to give this to doesn't like it for whatever reason, I LOVE IT!!

Vickie xox


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

If you wash it and dry it flat, you can stretch or scrunch where you think it is needed (a form of wet blocking). The washing will help even everything out, and you can bet it will be washer/dryer for the rest of its life.
It is lovely! Don't be too discouraged!
There is no rule about washing or not washing before gifting. It is a GIFT, it should be the way you want to give it!!!!
Patty 

Besides, how often is an afghan laid out flat? Usually cuddled up around someone or folded on a chair/sofa.


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words..I will try the wash and drying flat. I so appreciate this site!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.  

I am totally kidding, of course. I am not a big fan of crochet, but that is breath-taking. In fact, you have inspired me to learn.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.
> 
> I am totally kidding, of course. I am not a big fan of crochet, but that is breath-taking. In fact, you have inspired me to learn.


LOL...If love the lake doesn't want it after she's seen how awful it is, I'll send her my address and she can pass it on to me. :O)

I think it's absolutely SMASHING! 
I always wash everything I make, mainly because I have kitties and I wouldn't want anyone to get an itchy nose from them. As hard as I try to keep them away, cats will be cats!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh My!
I love the different stitch patterns you used!
Exquisite!

Just me...but I always wash and dry before gifting.
To me it is the final step to determine if it is worthy of gifting.
If something is to go wrong, I would rather have it do it on my end 
than to have the recipient feel terrible thinking it was something they did.


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

lol...I WISH I had a kitty, it is on my wish list!!
You are all so inspiring, fingers crossed the washing will
help with the lumps!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

that is ....... I am trying to find the words.
So is there a pattern that you would be willing to share. I love it.

Keep up the good works


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, we really need a lottery or at least a queue for all of us who would love to be the recipient of this absolutely beautiful afghan. If I had made it it wouldn't be going to anyone else. It'd be kept at my house. Exquisite!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

If the intended receiver doesn't want it, I would like to add my name to the list for the lottery. It is lovely and I can't see what you are critisizing.


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

I couldn't believe it that it was crocheted. I actually went back to the top to make sure you said crochet. It is not like anything I have ever seen before and really thought it was knit. I keep looking at the picture to try to figure out how some of the stitches were done. I also would like to know if the pattern is available to post.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Linday said:


> If the intended receiver doesn't want it, I would like to add my name to the list for the lottery. It is lovely and I can't see what you are critisizing.


Me too. Its gorgeous. 
:thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm at a loss to see what the problem is with your afghan. All the cables that I could see looked fine and your basket weave was excellent as well. If you're upset with the sides then how about adding a row of DC? That mayy help flatten it. However, I think it's just fine the way it is. We are definitely our own worst critics aren't we? Funny, I can look at something I've made and my eye goes right to whatever irregularity I may have been responsible for - however, whoever receives it is in love with it and thinks it's perfect! I say just take a deep breath, have a glass of wine and sit back to admire your gorgeous handiwork!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

you dont need and enemy.you have one in yourself. This piece is amazingly beautiful!

Do realize that some people cannot even crochet a chain!

stop hurting yourself.

cheers


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful Sometimes we are too hard on ourselves. We sometimes see imperfections that are not there. This is beautifully made -

I would be thrilled to have it exactly the way it is! Beautiful work -- he proud! no reason to feel negative thoughts about it. Designer


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> I couldn't believe it that it was crocheted. I actually went back to the top to make sure you said crochet. It is not like anything I have ever seen before and really thought it was knit. I keep looking at the picture to try to figure out how some of the stitches were done. I also would like to know if the pattern is available to post.


I did the same thing....went back up to the top to make sure I'd read it right. I think it's even lovlier now that I've looked at it a second time. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

That is good advice. Thank you


galaxycraft said:


> Oh My!
> I love the different stitch patterns you used!
> Exquisite!
> 
> ...


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok...don't listen to any of these gals. Just know I think it is perfect the way it is, and I would be glad to pay the postage so you can "gift" it to me! Please include the pattern. I love it!!! ))


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

the pattern is a free one from red heart:http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/basketweave-diamond-throw-pillow


patchz said:


> that is ....... I am trying to find the words.
> So is there a pattern that you would be willing to share. I love it.
> 
> Keep up the good works


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone is so kind!


Marstamper said:


> Ok...don't listen to any of these gals. Just know I think it is perfect the way it is, and I would be glad to pay the postage so you can "gift" it to me! Please include the pattern. I love it!!! ))


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks fabulous to me, but I think if you wash it with fabric softener and dry it on low, it will relax. I've done this with crocheted afghans made in acrylic with success.

I may have to make this pattern now. I'm a sucker for crocheted afghans.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I wish my crochet skills were up to this. I love this pattern. Your afghan is lovely, the person you gift it to will be stunned and very thankful I'm sure.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

That is really gorgeous, I think anyone would be thrilled to receive it as a gift. I don't know if I could part with it though. I usually wash afghans and dry on low so the yarn relaxes and softens up. You are way too hard on yourself.


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

I did find an error in pattern under the "finishing" section
Row 7 should actually be Row 11(your very last row). You do your rows 5-10 as per pattern and then it should say Row 11 not Row 7. 
Thankfully there was the picture because it confused me for a bit and I thought, OH NO more ribbiting!!


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Again, thank you to all for all the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful if the person doesn't want it I will have it and treasure it


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with the others. It's beautiful and after washing it, the stitches will most likely even themselves out. You might like it so much you'll want to keep it! And yes, I always wash things before giving for several reasons. To wash out the oils from my hands, because I have cats, a dog, and a bunny, all of which can cause allergies for some, and to make sure that it holds up well after washing. (besides evening out the stitches and make sure all the ends stay in.) Plus, I think it just smells better, to be freshly washed and dried (if possible). And don't forget to give one of the yarn wrappers with the care instructions on it so they know how to care for it. Someone else suggested giving some of the yarn too, for mending I believe. Seriously it's lovely and someone is going to be very lucky.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

what was that movie re: the traveling pants? we could do The Traveling Afghan!! put me on the list, please!?!?



Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.
> ...


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I have crochet dozens of afghans, but nothing as lovely as yours! I don't even think I would attempt this ... not because of your comment, but it is way beyond my crochet skills.
Yvette


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my that is the nicest afghan I have seen in a very long time I have crocheted for over 40 years and to me it looks great and I bookmarked the pattern for a later date. don't be so hard on yourself no one is perfect on this earth and a very nice lady once told me that you should leave at least one mistake in your work so as not to be boastfull in the eyes of the Lord well I leave more than one ha ha. The person that you made it for coulden't even tell you where the mistakes are so have a cup of joe and relax it is fine.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Bydie said:


> m.r.b. said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't believe it that it was crocheted. I actually went back to the top to make sure you said crochet. It is not like anything I have ever seen before and really thought it was knit. I keep looking at the picture to try to figure out how some of the stitches were done. I also would like to know if the pattern is available to post.
> ...


Just love it and would thrilled if it were gifted to me


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it is beautiful and with the different stitches, I'm not sure I would have expected it to lay exactly flat. I love the pattern and have bookmarked it.

One note about the washing tho. Read your label. For some reason, some acrylics say if you machine wash you should machine dry. So you may want to just hand wash it and dry it flat to see if you can get it to look the way you think it should look.

IMO it looks great in the pic! :thumbup:


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

To Everyone - I so much appreciate all the helpful tips. 
Checked the label and it does say machine wash and dry.
That is a great idea to put in a label along with some yarn for future repairs.
Again to everyone thank you for all the kind words. You really have made my day!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> I couldn't believe it that it was crocheted. I actually went back to the top to make sure you said crochet. It is not like anything I have ever seen before and really thought it was knit. I keep looking at the picture to try to figure out how some of the stitches were done. I also would like to know if the pattern is available to post.


Me too. I would really love to read the pattern and see how to make that beautiful basket weave stitch on the outside panels. You are incredibly talented!
Ps. I just found the link you posted to the pattern and took a look at it...yours is ever so much prettier than the picture on the pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Shall I PM my address now? I'll even pay postage.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

get in line sister hahaha


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Soooo beautiful!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I just love it, great job!
I wouldn't wash it... I think...
People tend to do that with new things, so... and it wouldn't need to be washed two times before it was even used.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is simply beautiful and a gorgeous pattern,your friend will love this.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> Thank you for the kind words..I will try the wash and drying flat. I so appreciate this site!


It is adsolutely beautiful. What a lot of work, and I can't see anything wrong with it. You do such lovely work !!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwwww this afghan is gorgous!!!! Did I say gorgous?????? what in the world are you carrying on about woman. the fact that it is acrylic is a good thing! its washable and will not shrink. thats all I ever make mine out of. once yo wash it and lay it flat it will probably lay just the way you want it too but for meeeeeee I looks Gorgous! right now.


KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It is truly stunning, I would be thrilled to receive such a beautiful gift


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

If someone gave me this I would be super grateful!!! I'm an experienced crocheter and can't fault this beautiful thing!!! Maybe try drying it flat but I personally would leave it as after a few uses,over knees,sofas etc it'll give all over,it's FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

It is very nice. I do not see anything wrong with it.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

What an amazingly beautiful piece of work. I would be so proud to own that, and have difficulty in seeing your problem with it. I would give it a wash, and dry it flat. I would also fold it in tissue paper and tie a lovely wide ribbon with a large bow to present it to the recipient. I would love to see the recipient's face when the tissue paper is removed.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

My honest opinion is your work is stunningly beautiful,there I can't be more honest than that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I think it is just lovely the way it is.


----------



## smurf41 (Apr 22, 2012)

How beautiful is that I cant help but I thought it is really great as I 
can not crochet I am in awe well done 
Jean


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Your work is exquisite! Something to be really proud of having completed in spite of the ribbit process. You can block acrylic - I use my steam iron. It is important not to allow the iron to touch the work . . . keep the iron about 1 - 2 inches from acrylic as you steam.

This link will show you how to block acrylic work.

http://beadknitter.blogspot.co.nz/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html

Scroll down to the heading "Acrylic can be blocked".

Good luck.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Well your persistence paid off. It's beautiful. Well done you.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

This is beautiful and gift worthy -- You should be pleased with your complex work. As to your question do you wash before giving? -- I almost always wash and dry in the dryer any acrlic afghan before giving. 

Take Joy,


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I very much agree that it is beautiful and that you are being supercritical about your own work, I also agree that it is not going to be laid out flat like that and even if it was there is no-one but you who would be worried about the way the centre sits. By all means wash and lay it flat to dry and pat it down and squeeze, scrunch and stretch where you like if you would like to try to change it in any way. It is not incorrect to wash it before giving it - maybe that was the case many years ago, but nowdays many people wash an article before giving to ensure that it is perfectly fresh and clean. There is no need to mention it is washed if you don't want to. 
The receiver is a very lucky person to be given this rug it is lovely.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

The verdict is in, KnitnPearl! We would all be honored to own it! This is such intricate crochet! Just beautiful.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

As I am a male knitter and handspinner and a wannabe crocheter I am not an authority on the subject but what I see from your photo I can assure you if I were a lady being offered this excellent piece of beauty in its present form without washing or blocking, I would be over the moon with appreciation.
You are most certainly being too hard on yourself but I can accept that as we all want to achieve excellence, sometimes that standard is elusive.
You have done a fine job and I would eagerly ask to be your crochet student to sit with you to learn the craft.
God bless, Ray


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


It is absolutely beautiful. You have inspired me to make one too. I hope the recipient will love it, I certainly would.
As regards gaining stitches, you need to check the first stitch you do, and make sure you are not increasing at the beginning of the row, or maybe at the end. It is so easy to increase, so maybe check the amount of stitches are right when you have done a row. It is a bit time consuming, but will save you time in the long run. What are you making next?


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, you want honesty. After reading, I expected to see something hideous beyond words, but that is BEAUTIFUL! If you'd like, I'd be over-joyed to receive that as a gift. I'll even act surprised! 

Not very well versed on blocking so I'm no help there.!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's a masterpiece.:thumbup: It is perfect and I'm sure the precipitant will be in awe. 
I had seen this pattern before but at that time I hadn't mastered any crochet but now I may be tempted to learn a few more stitches. I might try the cushion first as they suggest.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Where you see mistakes, others see a work of love, a work of art, a gift made by hand especially for them! We are not perfect people with perfect lives, so why do we expect perfection in what we make or do? However, I am a perfect driver if you disregard my parking!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Well, on the 4 pages of comments I see, their are 12 people (13 when you add me) who would like to be on the "list" to own this!.....and NOT A SINGLE NEGATIVE......so are you convinced yet?? It's gorgeous


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

This afghan of yours is lovely! Anyone would be proud to receive it. Thank you for posting the pattern. I looked at the pattern and I saved it to my Favorites on my computer even though I am an advaned beginner in crochet. I will save it for later.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous, and I'm sure the recipient will think so too!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have crocheted Aran afgans and I know the work that goes into them. Your work is lovely. Don't be too critical. You've spent so much time working with it that you see the past. Wash it and it will even out. Then take a new picture to remember it.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to part with it. Beautiful. I think I would frame it and put it up on my living room wall for all to see. I agree with Stellasknits, have a glass of wine and sit back, admire your work, and be so proud of yourself.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

It looks gorgeous, what I think I would try first is lay it out and where the lumps and bumps are (in your opinion) lay a wet tea cloth over it and pat it down, let it dry a bit then remove it. I have been surprised how nice even acrylic things look after having a wet cloth on them.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

This is an exquisite piece of work! Don't worry about minor wrinkles, please! An afghan is not a rug which needs to be flat for safety. Yes, I would gently wash it in the bathtub and then roll it in towels and lay it out flat. Whoever gets this will be thrilled. Some day it will show up on Antiques Road Show! It is
a real treasure.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good to me very nice work.i would gift it


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess it must look different in real life because the photo looks fabulous!


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with all the above as as for having the afghan flat...texture adds to the quality of your work.
I think that whom ever you made it for is going to love it and really appreciate all your hard work. What an amazing gift - a true labour of love


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would be very proud if it was a gift to me and show it to everyone!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. And you should give it as the gift intended but only if they will appreciate it. Wow, it is amazing.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

You silly woman!,,,, it is beautiful! I would be so honored to receive it !


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, agreed, we are the sternest critics of our handiwork and find imperfections that pass unnoticed by the eyes of others. This is wonderful work and must have taken sooo long to make; it must be a labour of love and the recipient ought to be blown away by its beauty.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

It is absolutely lovely!


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it. How could anyone not?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it is lovely! I agree that you might be a bit (or a lot) hypercritical. I wouldn't call them lumps, they are part of the design. I also would wash and lay flat (I also have cats.) I'm sure the intended recipient will be thrilled to have such a beautiful blanket, and most likely will not realize that the "lumps" are not supposed to be that way.


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

It is just lovely. I would really like the pattern if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

very nice hope the person you give it too likes it as much as we all do


----------



## cathiecarnahan (Jun 9, 2012)

It is beautiful and I am sure the recipient will be able to see the love hooked in each stitch. Well it's not exactly a stich but you get my meaning


----------



## lfedor (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree that this is gorgeous! Would love to know where you got the pattern from.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Too right I am not a fan of crochet but love this 
I always wash things I make for other people not because of the cats but because of my dogs.
The cats love the sewing room where I do patchwork and quilting and sewing up the things I have knitted 
Suzanne UK


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Too right I am not a fan of crochet but love this 
I always wash things I make for other people not because of the cats but because of my dogs.
The cats love the sewing room where I do patchwork and quilting and sewing up the things I have knitted 
Suzanne UK


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautifull. Fantastic gift.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I had no idea you could do that with crochet. Please gift it. The recipient will be very fortunate to have such an heirloom.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh please don't worry. I think this is amazing. I can't crochet at least not well, so think your project is beautiful. I am sure anyone would be very pleased to receive it. I wouldn't refuse it as a gift. Chris


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't crochet but am blown away by the beauty of this afghan! I could easily imagine seeing one like this in a boutique on the upper east side of Manhattan selling for hundreds of dollars. You should pat yourself on the back for the patient effort you put into the work.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

It's very lovely.Yep, that's all I can say.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


Please try not to be critical. It is beautiful, really. I would not wash it, rather I would damp rag. In other words take a wet towel. Lay out you work as best you can and cover with a wet towel. Leave to dry. It works for me every time. It takes time. It might be tricky with a large item and the space required. 
Do not despair, it is a great piece of work, and your care shows in the whole thing.


----------



## runnerbeens (Jul 25, 2012)

It's beautiful, well done for creating it!

I have cats too....one is only a few weeks old, still too young to leave her mother, but was rescued from a bad situation. She loves my knitting wool and chases the ball around, so everything has to be washed before it can be used.

Her latest trick was too chew through the yarn......of course I didn't realise that until I had a soggy end in my hand ready to wrap around the needle!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

First, that is gorgeous! Second, newly made items tend to lay however they want, but relax as they are used. You are very critical of your work -- don't worry so much -- you do great work. Third, if the receiver of that afghan doesn't want it, several of us will gladly take it!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful. How lucky for the recrepiant. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay Miss KnitnPearl! We all want the pattern.

It is beautiful, stunning, outstanding. And you could easily sell it for the big bucks in a big city boutique, just like one of the KPers said.


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

I would treasure such a gift--absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful!


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

It's beautiful. Have no doubts about giving it as a gift.

One of the things about hand crafted items is that they might not cookie cutter perfect all the time, like a factory made item. But that is one of their charms: they are one of a kind, hand made with care and love.

Your afghan is beautiful. Truly.
Carol
Flutesonline.com
Successful Sock Knitting for Beginners


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Any sane person would be thrilled to receive this as a gift.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Your afghan is absolutely gorgeous and you did a great job! Ripping when you saw a problem made your finished project that much better...your persistence paid off! This would make a beautiful gift.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

My goodness!! That's the prettiest crochet piece I've ever seen.... wash it and give it!!! Can you share the pattern??? or where to get it???


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with everyone that has posted. It's absolutely GORGEOUS.
I certainly wouldn't refuse it if you sent it to me in fact - I will even pay the shipping!
I would also love the pattern.....


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

pat yourself on the back its just beautiful.


----------



## keystonebiker (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow don't be so critical of your crocheting. That is very beautiful, and I am sure anyone of us would gladly take it off your hands!
I am waiting for the "new" arrival of my first granddaughter and I could find use for that!
It is very nice! Be proud of yourself!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh My! That afghan is just lovely. You did a great job. I doubt anyone else than you would notice those things about it as I had to search the picture to figure out what you were talking about. We all have a tendency to be very over critical about our own work, so please relax, it will be fine. Unless it is for someone who judges crochet or knitting at the State Fair level they will not notice those things.
That said, I myself would wash it and lay out flat to dry as that will help to even out any little things. I am not fastidious in my work habits and where I do things so a project that large would be much in need of a wash anyway and would not in my opinion be clean enough to give unless it was washed! So wash and dry it and give yourself a wonderful pat on the back for a job well done!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! Lucky recipient. I would keep that forever on sight in my home!!!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Girl, you're crazy, this is AWEsome


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

This afghan is beautiful. I would be thrilled to receive it as a gift. Cheer up!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is quite a lot of work and is done very nicely. Try going up the sides with a single crochet or even a slip stitch to tighten the edges. I assume that is what is bothering you. 

But your sense of perfectionism is giving you agita. Not healthy. Let it go. All will even out.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

patchz said:


> that is ....... I am trying to find the words.
> So is there a pattern that you would be willing to share. I love it.
> 
> Keep up the good works


I think it is absolutely beautiful & I also would like the pattern if it is available to share - if not maybe a link where it might be purchased


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

As a crocheter myself, I KNOW the work you have placed into this masterpiece! It is stunning! And, yes, wet blocking will help any "problems" only YOU seem to be seeing. I usually totally wet my acrylic afghans in the washing machine, then spin to remove most of the water. Then I lay it flat, using my hands to shape where needed. Allow to dry and I'm good to go! Be proud! That was quite an undertaking and you did a lovely job!!!


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

So, KnitnPearl, did you wash the afghan? Did it come out like you wanted? Have you gifted it yet? What was the reaction?

Inquiring (nosy) minds want to know....

Jo


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Oops! Considering how much reaction it got, I was amazed to see that you only posted yesterday, so maybe only one or two of my questions have answers.

Jo


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

I crochet and knit, and have been looking for another idea for my next afghan. thanks to you I have found it,


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

It is beautiful. I always wash my afghans before I gift them. That way, if they come apart or some other problem arises, I have time to fix/remake. Also, washing will often make the afghan lay more "evenly." I have had some yarns that don't wash well and I only give afghans that are soft and welcoming. If harsh, they don't go on.

Gift your creation with pride!!! As I said before, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

An absolutely beautiful afghan .... your work is exquisite... anyone, (especially me), would love to have it. I would like to have the pattern as well but wouldn't even attempt it. Great job!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


I agree. its beautiful!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Please don't doubt your work this is absolutely beautiful


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Like the majority on here, I can not believe that is crochet! Beautiful work.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

beautifully done!!!


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

I think you did a wonderful job and would be delighted to receive such a beautiful gift.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


This is exquisite. I would be happy to be the recipient of such a beautiful afghan. I think you are being much to critical of yourself.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I seemed to make a duplicate post and can't delete one.

Anyway ... frogging is a good way to learn - and you learned just great! Your afghan is beautiful.

Now see my next post.

frogging = rippit rippit aka rip it rip it


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

You have to be a perfectionist. I have been sitting and looking at your beautiful work for about 15 minutes and I see no reason for you not to give this to its intended recipient. Unless that person is a crochet master/teacher. It is beautiful. Don't be so hard on yourself. You will be respected and admired by everyone who sees this work.....P.S. I don't see the ripple thing....you are picking at it again.

In regards to washing...I always wash my afghans before gifting them. And I give the recipient instructions for washing and encourage them to use the blanket.

Have a great day!! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job! Fear not!!

It is a gorgeous gift.

Wash it as you would for yourself ... and know that the recipient will love cuddling underneath your gift.

Please add me to the list of recipients. It will look gorgeous on my 4 poster tester canopy bed.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

It is gorgeous! You can always give it a light steaming - I use a Jiffy steamer which has paid for itself many times over the years. I steam acrylic items all the time just to smooth them out. The trick is to just lightly go over the area and wearing a glove on your left hand, smooth out any uneven or curled areas. But you can't linger more than a second with the steamer or it will flatten and "kill" the yarn, meaning it will go flat and lose its springiness. 
BUt I think your afghan is fine as it is. Good job at sticking with it and finishing it.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I've crocheted Aran afghans before (took me 6 months each) so I know how much love and effort was invested in this piece. Be proud of your work...it's exquisite! Your recipient will be absolutely thrilled. If not, I want to be on the list for the lottery also.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome work!!! If the recipient doesn't like it.......I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

stop being so critical. It's beyond beautiful. Is there a pattern for this or is it original.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, give it, give it! We spent quite a while a month or so ago on the curled ends of my acrylic afghan. Block it with steam. I wet it slightly and held the iron over it with steam. It worked out perfectly well. But, I don't see the problem with your work, who is going to lie it flat anyway? It will be wrapped around someone or folded nicely. No one will EVER notice what you see. It will be folded in your gift package! Give it, give it, give it!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Wash it.
Put fabric softener in the rinse water.
Lay it flat.
Smooth it out.
Let it dry. 
Send it to me.

It's lovely. Anyone would be proud to have it. I'd be the proudest so that should settle the matter. Let me know when it's dry and I'll send you a PM with my address.


----------



## gammyj (Sep 3, 2012)

It is beautiful. What a great pattern


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful.
I looked at the pattern and believe me, I can see how much work you have put into it. Well done. BTW yours is much prettier than the illustration in the pattern. Colour is heaps better. 
To be honest, I would keep it for myself. Wouldn't be able to part with it if I ever made it.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Love it! Give it!


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel bad that I slept in today and did not get my name in first to be able to take it off your hands. I have been crocheting for around 46 years. This is breath taking. If you really feel bad about it my birthday is on the 20th of this month . just incase thing don't work out for the person you plan on giving it to. Hint hint.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you just looking for attention? ;-) (tongue in cheek!!)
This is gorgeous. I wish I were so talented. When I have a very challenging project and have to rippit rippit rippit, I look at all the lessons I have learned to finish it. Your work is so beautiful. How do I get on your gift list? Have a great day.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

It is truly a lovely crochet pattern. Your efforts have created a treasure. I wish I were good at photo posting. 
I would send a long a photo of the first afgahan I ever crochet. I gave it to my Granny H. and I have the fondest memories of her sitting with it on her lap, keeping her feet warm. It is a scrap yarn mess. She loved it. When she passed away the only thing I asked was to have that afghan back. I treasure it. When I touch it the memories are the most wonderful. The person who recives this gift will love it. Good job.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is just gorgeous! Here is a thought that might change your mind about the results. (and you are being way to critical of your skills). Often times when I struggle with a project, I begin to be more critical each time I work on it. I end up putting the finished product away because of my feelings about it. Then a little miracle takes place, I find it later in the future and can't help but see what a wonderful job I have done. So if you don't have to give it right away... try it. We would all be honored to have such a beautiful gift and that is the truth!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I love this! Your work is outstanding! I would love the pattern for this. Where did you get it?


----------



## Serenity's Gift Cove (Sep 10, 2012)

oh my gosh that is lovely, don't be so hard on yourself... 

I have tried to crochet many times an it is beyond me.. so you should give yourself a huge pat on the back... 

Personally I always wash before giving, just because I figure the oils from my hands are in the product and if the wool has been on the floor it's likely dusty, and we have a cat who just loves to grab the wool when she can and she ends up getting it wet...  

Have a fabulous Monday...


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

This is by far one of the most beautiful crochet pieces I've seen posted! Thank you for sharing the pattern link. It's been downloaded and added to my library of projects for future consideration. Although your comments about all the frogging have me thinking a good read of the pattern will be necessary to ensure I'm skilled enough to take this on.

Thanks again for sharing and the recipient of your afghan is extremely fortunate .


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I do not know how to crochet so I am always envious of someone that can - when I look at this afghan, all I see is someone who did a lot of work and a finished project that is gorgeous - anyone would be proud to have this - stop beating yourself up - it is a masterpiece.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful! You MUST be kidding-- there is so much work in this gorgeous afghan-- anyone would love to receive it as a gift.


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone receiving this beautiful afghan will be blessed beyond measure. You've done a wonderful job. I'll stand in line with the others to be on the receivign end of this lovely afghan. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I second that emotion! If the intended recipietn doesnn't want it; I know somebody who would love it! [like ME?] NOTHING wrong with this blankie that I can see [and I am wearing my glasses]!


Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous.


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


When I read your first post, I thought I would reply quickly - then I realized that there were already hundreds of replies, all of which echoed my own admiration for your fabulous piece of work. But here's my own two cents: I looked through the replies until I found the pattern link posted, then looked up the pattern. I'll be honest - if all I had ever seen was that pattern photo, I never would have been even tempted to try it. Your finished afghan is so gorgeous, darn it, that now I'm thinking of trying it. Thanks a lot - I'm in deep again!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

That's beautiful. Also, it lays flat enough. Wonderful work and perserverence. It was well worth the effort.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

everything looks beautiful to me, and I think anyone would be touched to receive such a gift!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KnitNPurl...Wow! Good news. Acrylic is machine wash and dry. Caution, COOL water, GENTLE cycle, LOW heat. Fabric softener is o.k., too. Blocking first is a choice that I seldom make. The wash and dry does wonders for the yarn. Your work is a perfect example of the wonders of crochet. Morningstar


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Ditto to what Stella's Knits says&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I think this is beautiful, and anyone would be ecstatic to receive it great work


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I love it, as well, and would appreciate having the pattern. I can't wait to make one for us!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful afghan. any recipient should be grateful to have it.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

it's gorgeous just the way it is.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

What a Beauty! I can't see the "not laying flat" that disturbs you. However you can block acrylic. I would first do as others suggested and wash, lay flat. If you still find areas that seem puffy you can take a steam iron and steam problem area while shaping. Do not touch iron to fiber..it will melt. Check out youtube "Killing acrylic" it doesn't kill it, it is the term used for blocking acrylic.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I have kitties, too, so I usually do wash my stuff before I give it away. I'd suggest using a frangrance free laundry detergent. If I keep my knitted/crocheted stuff for charity in a bag, I'm okay with the cat hair. I used to have to wash it because I smoked. But that's not a problem anymore. I quit smoking last Valentine's Day.


----------



## suhu (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow this looks amazing, beautiful. Well done, a lot of hard work.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it is just gorgeous. Would you share the pattern? Would love to make this.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with all of the comments about the beauty of your afghan and your wonderful handiwork. Your should be proud. Concerning blocking, I have had some success with blocking acrylic by misting the piece with a spray bottle, then holding a steam iron above (but not touching) the fabric, then allowing it to dry thoroughly. Just a thought.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

So beautiful it will be an heirlom for sure. I agree with washing it in a gentle soap( very little soap like euclon or woollite etc)and dry it flat.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh WOW! That is one gorgeous afghan. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I looked hard at your photo and I can find nothing wrong with your work.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.
> 
> Me Me Me ! I'l have it post it to me!!
> ...


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

I feel your frustration. Am working on a similar pattern right now. Just ripped out 7 rows in the middle section of the Aran heart throw pattern!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I made a headband the other day tht, because of the nature of the pattern, curled at the edges. It still wanted to curl a bit even after I added a sc edging. So, since it would not be worn next to the skin, I took my can of spray starch, and spray starched it heavily and ironed it! It came out perfect!
If the edges of your afghan are curling a bit, that trick might help as well. Since the recipient won't be haaving the edges on their skin in all likelihood, I think you could get away with it.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I think it is beautiful and anyone who gets it will love it....


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

I am always my worst critic. When I give my projects away I go so far as to point out my mistakes!!!! a dear friend said don't do that because to people who don't crochet or knit they don't notice. I think it's beautiful and should give it as is. The lucky person to get will think wow is was made with a lot of love and patience. you should be proud.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't be so critical of yourself, that is a beautiful afghan (I can't get used to calling them afghans as we call them rugs here). I would be delighted to receive it.


----------



## carolwhite993 (Jul 4, 2012)

Geez, I think it is gorgeous! I don't see anything wrong and I would kill to have a project turn out so beautiful. You are being way to picky about your work!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

It's absolutely gorgeous so please stop beating yourself up over it!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness it's beautiful!!!! I would think that it would be a very well received gift. I know that no one who receives it will ever know how much you suffered in making this lovely afghan, but there is nothing you can do about that. It is beautiful!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

That afghan is sooooooooooooo beautiful.


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

You're being to hard on yourself. It's beautiful. Deborah Stooler says (when it comes to mistakes), "If you can't see it when riding by on a pony, then it doesn't matter." or something like that.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

This is beautiful! &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my I think it is beautiful! I am like the other ladies. I will take it off your hands


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely! I want to be in the drawing to decide who gets this when your intended recipient doesn't want it!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I always wash and dry before gifting. I like the items to be fresh and it also is a check for me on my end weaves. Your blanket is lovely and will make a treasured gift.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I love your afgan and if you PM me I'll wash it for you and dry it and put it on my bed to form a flat surface. When I'm sure it's ok I'll send it to you in about 10 yrs or so so PM me and I'll give y ou my address. Just think of it as a pre birthday gift lol :XD:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it looks wonderful. I am sure the recipient will appreciate it.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Whatever you choose to do with it, it is gorgeous! just beautiful!


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

It is beautiful. I appreciate your frustration after having reworked it so much. I have done the same on my projects. Please see if from our perspecive and it will look like a new piece to you.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

This is beautiful!!! I've never been a big fan of crochet but I would love to have this. How many more can you make, put me on your list.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you are being too critical of your work, like many of us do. It is beautiful and anyone would love recieving it. Even with acrylics, washing and lying flat will even out the stitches and help it to lie flatter, but honestly I don't see a problem in the picture.


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

that work is one of the finest I have ever seen. 

Yes, I would wash and dry according to the yarn label instructions both to "freshen" it up and also to help with the shape. Believe me a lot of the small stuff disappears on that first run thru the machine. 

AND if the unbelievably fortunate person who is being gifted is not gushing with appreication, take it back, give'em a $10 gift card to Wal-Mart 

Then gift or keep the afghan for someone who can appreciate all your work.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with Patty Sutter, an afghan is not usually laid out flat like a poster - AND I cannot really see the "flaws" you are worried about, it is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that your work is beautiful!! I see nothing wrong with it. The gentle washing and drying flat will help to relax the yarn a little and that should help the afghan lie flat. Best wishes!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


This is a beautiful piece. I cannot crochet beyond chain and single. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I generally prefer knitted items...but your afghan is lovely. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

This is beautiful. You are being to hard on yourself. 
A friend told me many years ago ... if you want something without flaws buy it a WalMart. Well, this is not so true anymore but your work is wonderful.


----------



## ladypurl (Mar 20, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful! I have been making this type of afghan for over 30 yrs as gifts.I love them.When needed I use a backward sc on the edges.It works fine.You do beautiful work.....I have a new one on the hook for my daughter right now.


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

With acrylic I lay a sheet on the carpet put down afghan and use another sheet over it (twin size or linen towel) . Then steam it with my iron, NEVER put iron on the acrylic. Just steam and your little bumps will go away. It is of course beautiful and shame on anyone who would not be over joyed to get this much Love given to them.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My crochet skills are lagging so far behind my knitting skills. I must say your work is beautiful.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

You are absolutely too hard on yourself. That afghan is absolutely beautiful. Only you can see any imperfections that might be there. Anyone would be delighted to receive it as a gift.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


I think the afghan is just beautiful. I have never seen crochet as good as this. You are obviously like me- a perfectionist who likes everything to be correct and can see every imperfection however small. Don't be so hard on yourself. The recipient will be over the moon with it and probably won't even notice.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

It is beautiful! I am so impressed. Did not know crochet could look so lovely. I seriously don't know what you are worrying about. Anyone would be happy to have such a pretty gift. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingrama (Apr 7, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.The one who makes things are the most critical. I always wash everything I make to give as gifts, that way stiches all look the same. Keep up the goog work.


----------



## Mary Ann in NC (Jan 1, 2012)

It is just gorgeous. Please listen to all of us as we tell you that you are being too hard on yourself. You did a lovely job and your finished product is exquisite!

I know, I am the same way. I am in a master gardener group and at this time of year they always want to go out and visit one another's gardens, but I just don't think mine is original enough or beautiful enough or constructed well enough to show to other people, even though personally I love it! My husband says I am nuts but that means that I do know how you feel. So just in a quiet moment tell yourself that you did one heck of a job on that afghan and it is beautiful! Mary Ann in NC


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

its really lovely... I can't see where there is anything to criticize on this... just beautiful!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

flitri said:


> Don't be so critical of yourself, that is a beautiful afghan (I can't get used to calling them afghans as we call them rugs here). I would be delighted to receive it.


How strange i cant get used to using the word afghan either, we call them blankets ! and we use "rugs" on the flloor on top of carpets.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


Ditti!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful pattern....I agree, just wash it a lay it flat shaping it as you go. Whoever is the recipient of this lovely afghan is very lucky!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

oh it is just beautiful, wash it and lay it flat it will be fine


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

This is so awesome.......why are you being so hard on yourself? You did a magnificent job on this work. Give
yourself a hug. You deserve a party in your honor.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I think you messed up And posted the wrong picture. Please repost with the correct picture. I'm not seeing a hideous mess. :thumbup:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitnpearl--awesome! I see only perfection! You truly are a gifted woman.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your afghan looks stunning to me!! The pattern is absolutely gorgeous.

I know that they say you cannot block acrylic, but I still like to gentle wash all my finished acrylic pieces and lay them flat to dry right out of the washing machine. I find that a gentle hand smoothing and shaping, then a little weight on top during drying (a comforter or heavy blanket works well) helps flatten the piece and evens out the tension in the stitches, too.

Good luck. I hope you it just the way you want it to look, as this piece should definitely be worthy of gift-giving!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## house_kitty (Aug 22, 2011)

KnitnPearl, I have been crocheting for many, many years (started at 4) and this is truly a beautiful afghan. I cannot knit - I've tried - and this truly looks like a knitted afghan. Don't be so hard on yourself. Wash and dry it and give it with love.


----------



## annelar (Apr 18, 2011)

As Charlie Brown says, GOOD GRIEF !! This is gorgeous! You are too, too hard on yourself !!


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

A friend told me she gently swishes her completed prayer shawls in her washer without agitating, spins out, rinses the same and lays them flat to dry. They're nearly dry after spinning and they feel and smell fresh to be given as gifts. Now I do the same. 

What works for a machine washable shawl will work for your lovely afghan. If a bit of patting down or stretching as it dries makes you feel better that's fine. Would love to just touch it.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

You are waaaay to critical - it is a beautiful piece. And when did a blanket ever lay completely flat! Yours cries out to be cuddled in. Give yourself two gold start for staying with it, working through the frustration and ripping, and creating a lovely blanket. If the recipient doesn't like it, I'll bet you can find a dozen others who would rejoice to get it!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow! I think this is exquisite! I have no luck with crocheting... can't keep the right # of stitches.

I think anyone would be thrilled to receive this as a gift.. if not... I can send my address... lol


----------



## WOUNDY (Mar 9, 2012)

That is beautiful. Hopefully they will appreciate the hours of work. You should be proud it is lovely


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

I also think it is beautiful AND I think you are being too "picky"!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I say give it as a WONDERFUL gift...leave it as it is...the structure is perfect and it doesn't have to lay "Flat". You are being WAY TO HARD ON YOURSELF. Sorry about your tears...but make them tears of joy. It is LOVELY!!! HUGS!!! GG


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Oh My!
> I love the different stitch patterns you used!
> Exquisite!
> 
> ...


I have never washed and dried my knitting or crocheting before gifting, but you certainy do have a point and I feel it is something I shoud start doing.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful and the different stitch combinations are exquisite.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with those who've said that this afghan is beautiful, amazing, fantastic, etc. I also think you're being a bit too critical of your work. If you want a perfect afghan then you need a machine that will never vary in tension, emotion or outside conditions such as sweet little kitties. This is a hand made item and if the recipient doesn't like it when she opens it, snatch it back and hold the lottery. I would love to have this draped over me on a cold winter's morning.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

This is a beautiful afghan!!! Anyone would be very happy to receive it as a gift...including me!!! You did a beautiful job. You can to be very proud of your finished project!!!!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

k2p3-knit on said:


> A friend told me she gently swishes her completed prayer shawls in her washer without agitating, spins out, rinses the same and lays them flat to dry. They're nearly dry after spinning and they feel and smell fresh to be given as gifts. Now I do the same.
> 
> What works for a machine washable shawl will work for your lovely afghan. If a bit of patting down or stretching as it dries makes you feel better that's fine. Would love to just touch it.


I have a hand wash cycle on my washing machine which agitates so slow it's like hand swishing then it will pause. It repeats this for the time I've selected. The spin cycle is very slow also...I would probably switch it to the gentle cycle spin to get out the excess water. Lifting a crocheted or knitted item that's sopping wet can cause lumps and bumps.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

It's beautiful and your friend will love it. I printed up the pattern, thank you thank you  and I like yours better than the one they have pictured! keep on hookin'!!!!! Have a great day


----------



## Sharron 1966 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous. There is nothing wrong with it. You did beautiful work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh my. I exepcted to see a picture of a disaster. It's beautiful...reallly. Just throw it in the washer and lay it flat to dry. It is really pretty and your recipient will love it.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's gorgeous! Who wouldn't want to receive this? I gently hand wash the acrylic baby afghans I give as gifts, laying them out to dry and pinning them into shape, stretching a little. They always look so much nicer after I do that.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

it is very beautiful. where can I find the pattern???


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it is BEAUTIUL also. Don't sweat the little stuff!


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it is just beautiful. Please add me to the "list" of who wants such a terrible terrible terribly lovely afghan/lap blankie. I def. would love the pattern as I have been doing lots of crocheting lately and would LOVE to try to make something so fabulous.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it is stunning! I would wash and use a nice fabric softner. Then dry flat. Stretch some and pull from both directions while wet. Then, if it is not too heavy. Toss it up in the air a couple of times. 
That will give the stitches more of a chance to equalize and probably help your teenie wrinkles go away. This tip was given to me by a long ago friend who knitted all her life. Bee is gone now, but miss her a lot.

knittykitty


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

According to Hawaiian folklore, one must always have some kind of "flaw" in something they make. Otherwise, the Menehune (legendary first inhabitants of Hawaii) will steal it. Thus, your afghan is not only beautiful but Menehune proof!
What else could anyone want???? <g>


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.
> 
> I am totally kidding, of course. I am not a big fan of crochet, but that is breath-taking. In fact, you have inspired me to learn.


Hahahahaha, very funny!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another honest opinion here  It's lovely, lovely, lovely. You're just too hard on yourself. It's a triumph!


----------



## nautishell (Jul 4, 2012)

Count me in on the lottery! The afghan is beautiful! Mine afghan is never flat- it is either folded on my couch or over me. My mum always said. "The man on the galloping horse would not notice." I think of her and that saying whenever I feel something I do is not perfect.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> lol...I WISH I had a kitty, it is on my wish list!!
> You are all so inspiring, fingers crossed the washing will
> help with the lumps!


I have 4 kitties you can choose from. 1 is 3 months old, long hair, grey with very faint orange mixed in, 3 others about 6 weeks old, 2 are black striped & one is all orange. Just PM your address and you can have all four. LOL (does UPS deliver animals?)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

nautishell said:


> Count me in on the lottery! The afghan is beautiful! Mine afghan is never flat- it is either folded on my couch or over me. My mum always said. "The man on the galloping horse would not notice." I think of her and that saying whenever I feel something I do is not perfect.


My father- in- law used to say 'a blind man on horse wouldn't see it'!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Well can I be next in line to get the monstrosity? It would fit just perfect on my day bed. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

This is soooo beautiful!! Wish I could crochet like that!
I see no problem whatsoever. Lucky person who gets this


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

You are being too hard on yourself - this is a lolvely piece of work and you should be proud of it and whoever gets it is very lucky, and that is the HONEST opinion


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

This is BREATHTAKINGLY BEAUTIFUL! I will be in heaven if I produced something like this. Congratulations.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Juleen said:


> According to Hawaiian folklore, one must always have some kind of "flaw" in something they make. Otherwise, the Menehune (legendary first inhabitants of Hawaii) will steal it. Thus, your afghan is not only beautiful but Menehune proof!
> What else could anyone want???? <g>


The Amish also believe you have to make a 'mistake' in a quilt or whatever you're making, because only God can make something that's perfect.


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

This is gorgeous!!!! Can you tell me where to get the pattern? And if I ever get up the nerve to attempt something this challenging and run into problems, I know who to contact.


----------



## barbyjones (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been crocheting since, well let's just say many many years, you have made a master piece. Be very proud of your work. Only you see any errors. If you are willing to share I would love a copy of the pattern. No one will be examining it for flaws, they will be stunned at the beauty and your skill of making such beautiful piece.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


Have to agree. Your work is beautiful. Whoever receives it will always be wrapped in your love.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

knit and crochet items are rarely perfect. I find flaws even in store purchased items! Don't look at what you didn't do to the best of your liking- for one thing, those bits arent "wrong", and look at all the other parts you dod so well!!! I think it is lovely. You can block acrylic. You could probably find info searching it here or on google. I know people have posted about it here. And final thought- if someone receives a gift that is hand made The only way they could not like it if if you make something absurd and useless to them, or use colors/materials you know they dislike. This blanket is fabulous.... fret not, wash, block, fold and tie with a pretty cream bow and give with confidence. It WILL be loved. They will be looking at all those detailed stitches, not the stuff we always obsess over with our projects!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of crochet, but this is absolutely beautiful! Anyone would be thoroughly delighted to receive it... me included! I really don't know how you can bear to part with it. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Whaaaat!!!! Tears??? This afghan should cause you to shed tears of joy seeing how beautiful it is. Too bad that most of us tend to be waaay to critical of our own work. This afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Quit beating up on yourself.
The Afghan is beautiful.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Green with envy - that's what I am! This is one of the most ambitious and perfect pieces I have seen (and there are so many wonderful creations on KP!) and what is all this about "lying flat"? How much flatter could it be? It is gorgeous and you have many suggestions on improving the way its lies. Lucky recipient! would that it were me!
-sinead.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome. Sorry if the stress shortened your life but you cant beat this!!!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Your afghan is ABSOLUTELY PERFECT. Don't do a thing to it. Your receiver should be delighted.


----------



## Dena Behrns (Jun 17, 2012)

It is absolutely breathtaking!!! It looks to me as tough you did an incredible job. I feel that you are being way to hard on yourself.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I,too, think it is gorgeous! I have crocheted many of these fisherman knit crocheted afghans...one for each of my three sisters, one for my mom, and one for myself, that I can remember! They were each different, and each of them was cherished! The only one I have left is the one I gave to my mother. When she died, I got it back. I love them, and would be proud if someone thought enough of me to make me something this beautiful! Good for you! It is a wonderful gift!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is absolutely beautiful! Don't be so hard on yourself! Your work is superb!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

The afghan is just lovely and I mean lovely , so if you dont want it , PM me and I will send you my address lol because I would take it !!!! Keep up the good work !


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to be in the queue too!!

That is absolutely beautiful.

Well done on fabulous crochet


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you have gone through so much grief crocheting that fabulous afghan. Believe me, you are not alone. I have ripped, and ripped so many times and have cried, like you.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know very little about crocheting and blocking etc. But if you want to send this thing to one of us, we could write a book entitled "The Beautiful Crocheted Traveling Afghan" Filled with stories about where it had been and what happened to the person who had it. Try the washing and blocking that the others suggested....then wrap it up and give it to the person it was made for. Believe me,unless they are rude,heartless and unfeeling, they won't notice anything wrong with it. It looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

I totally agree with all others that this is a gorgeous piece of work. I assume you are critical of it because it does not appear to be even and flat while you hold it up but probably looks a little "better" when you lay it out on a surface where you could pull it into shape. Well, I always thought you could not block acrylic. FALSE!! I am a knitter and have always knitted with natural material hence no problem blocking. Last spring I knitted something on request in acrylic and also felt unhappy as to how it turned out. I research and found out somewhere that you can indeed block acrylic. So I did. WONDERFUL result! Give it a shot, soak it for a generous time so the fibre can absorb the water and soften, then soak up most of water with towels (even walk on it), Lay it out, either block or air dry it, pulled into shape. You will be pleasantly surprised. You sure did a handsome job on the blanket.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think you are tired of the afghan because you have had so many problems with it. Now you are seeing the responses from other ladies, 18 pages of them so far. The afghan is absolutely stunning. You did a wonderful job on it. I would love to have it too.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Some very good questions KnitnPearl. I will have to read those answers. I don't know about blocking items. Seems like a wast to me. I never thought if should wash an item before giving as a gift.

I think your afghan is beautiful, and would love to make one like it, but looks like an awful lot of work.
I have enough issues with small items I make, let along try something as challenging as this looks.
Judy


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome afghan, you did a beautiful job, where did you find the pattern? 
I would wash it also & lay flat to dry.I'd be so proud to be the recipient of such a gift


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

I couldn't crochet this if my life depended on it! What wonderful work! Forget your making problems.... You should be SOooooooooooooo proud!...and if it didn't cost so much to post it to England I'd be in the queue of eager potential recipients!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

This is beautiful!!!! Half the time the gift receivers do not know to look for the things we are critical of. If they do, they are far more forgiving than we are.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes--a lottery. Where can I buy a bunch of tickets??


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody have the pattern?


----------



## Molegringa (Aug 27, 2012)

<SIGH>

Add me to the list too, albeit I know it will never get to me. This pattern is absolutely beautiful and I am sure the recipient will absolutely love, love it!!!

Now I'm off to Ravelry to see if I can find a knit pattern similar!!

OK, I found 2 that appear to be similar patterns, (except knit)

"Boys Afghan" and "Isle of Aran"

I have some Alpaca and want a "very special pattern" these 2 will definitely be in the running


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I usually wash everything I make before giving as a gift. I try to use a nice smelling soap or rinse. I would get it into whatever shape I wanted and let it dry. You've done beautiful work. Be proud of it.

PS Put me in for the lottery. I'd love it.


----------



## rdavis (Aug 29, 2012)

It is beautiful--do not be sad be proud


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Crocheted!?!? OMG! That is one of the most beautiful croched afghans I've ever seen! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I think the idea of washing and drying it is the thing to do, but even if the rippling doesn't entirely disappear, it certainly does NOT detract from the afghan!

Like the others, if it were gifted to me, I WOULD BE THRILLED, AND NEVER, EVER STOP ADMIRING IT!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful. Be kinder to yourself


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it is absolutely outrageous and would love to have the pattern as well.


----------



## traceyes (May 4, 2012)

I think it is stunning, (can't see any problem with it) please say where you found the pattern!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you serious? This is afghan is beautiful; I could never make one even close to it. Who is going to lay it flat anyway; won't it be thrown over a couch or chair? Whoever you give it to, do not point out any mistakes you think you msy hsbr made ot make any apologies for it, because I cannot see any nor will the recipient; they will just be amazed and thrilled to receive it.


----------



## soslowknitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Knitnpurl says on page 2 where the pattern is. It is free at redheart but she has a link to it.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I think this afghan is lovely! Remember that afghans are snuggled around the body and not spread out as you show it in your photo! Even if it is a little scrunchy in the middle (which, by the way, is not visible to me!) no one will notice. And you can lightly steam it!


----------



## terril (Jan 31, 2011)

I knit and crochet and almost everything I have ever made was given away as a gift or just because. I almost always have one stitch somewhere wrong but I am the only one who sees it. I call it my "where waldo" stitch. I see nothing wrong with your afghan hope you post a pattern
"


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful work - do wash it and lay it flat to dry - you'll be surprised how beautiful it will look - even better than it does now!


----------



## shellyyarn (Aug 31, 2012)

I have made several blankets with patterns simular to what you have there and have found the end count of stiches off also. After making several of them you will find that adjusting your end stiches the best you can(adding and subtracting stitches), I know frustration but less so than ripping constantly. That said you have a great piece, so wash it dry it and give it with pride.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I want in on the lottery for this yucky item. It would do so well in my house. No one else would be able to see it but me. 

Just kidding. I think if I could crochet half as well I still would never have attempted anything so outstandingly lovely. Details are an awesome sight. Just a wonderful work of art..


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Any problems are almost invisible. Besides, how often will such a blanket actually be spread out like that? Usually such things are draped over the back of a piece of furniture, or wrapped around someone, to keep warm.
When I say "almost" I mean I can't see them, but I know how critical we often are about our own creations.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> Vickie2249 said:
> 
> 
> > I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> ...


Ditto, it is gorgeous anyone would be happy to receive such a beautiful afghan


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

This utterly gorgeous. Don't be so critical of this lovely afghan!

Karen


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

That is a stunning piece of work! Very beautiful and obviously made with love --and a few tears! I hope the recipient cares for it as much as all of us on KP!


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

It looks as if it may be some years, but after it has done the rounds in the states then winged it's way to aus, let me start the next part of it's travels in england!! Fantastic


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it is beautiful and anyone would love to call it their own, give it just as it is!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

This is beautiful. Don't worry so much. This will be a very loved gift and no one will probably even notice. They will think it is just perfect. Don't fret.


----------



## peace on earth (Mar 27, 2011)

The afghan looks beautiful to me! I was was talking to the owner of our great LYS a couple of weeks ago, and pointed out some mistakes in an afghan I had just finished. She said, "This is a handmade item, not a store-bought, mass produced piece. It will not be perfect and that is part of the beauty." That helped me a lot! I agree that washing it and drying it flat will make a big difference.


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Good grief girl! This is stunning. I've made soooooo many afghans that I've sort of run out of patterns that inspire me anymore... that is until I saw yours. I downloaded the pattern and will make this as soon as the weather breaks here. It's still to darned hot to have all that blanket on my lap as I crochet. 

Question: I'd like to make the afghan larger. Making the panels bigger width wise is no problem, but what about length wise? Since you mentioned that you needed to frog I wonder if you have a multiples count??? Please let me know if you do so that I don't have to waist time figuring it all out. 

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## ljack89 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it is beautiful, and if I made something that pretty, I would probably be looking at all the small things that seem less-than-perfect too. I don't know anything about blocking, so will leave tht to the experts, but I think you cn give this as a gift with pride!


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

I think your just trying to get "kudos" for such an AWESOME looking afghan!!! It's beautiful!!! Anyone that gets this will feel very lucky. By the way, would you consider sharing your pattern for this??? Have a lovely day now since you finished such a fine piece of work! God Bless!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it is beautiful just as it is, and that's my honest opinion.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I agree. Probable tunnel vision on this one! It's beautiful.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

It is just beautiful. You are being to hard on yourself. Your hard work resulted in a beautiful piece of work.http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=108788#


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

It is just beautiful. You are being to hard on yourself. Your hard work resulted in a beautiful piece of work. :thumbup:


----------



## Susan Lea (Jul 5, 2011)

I have crochetted most of my life and have never attempted something so beautiful! Please give yourself some credit, this is so pretty and will be loved by the person you give it to. And may I echo the rest of the posts, I will happily give you MY address! LOL You should be very proud of this project!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you did a beautiful job on the afghan. I can't see anything at all wrong with it.

Hazel


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Others don't see the errors that we see and know are in our work the look at the overall beauty of what we have done. It is beautiful anyone should be glad to receive such a lovely item. like all the rest it is lovely and anyone should love to have it.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Vicki is right - you are being too critical. That is drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


Me, too! I'd love it if Vickie changes her mind. It's gorgeous!
Hugz,
Mardi


----------



## Pope (Jul 25, 2011)

I too could not believe it was crocheted and had to go back and check again. It is beautiful! Would not mind having the pattern.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree! I would be delighted to receive it. :thumbup:


Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## devers (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! If I had made it, I would enter it in a contest prior to gifting it. In fact, I might buy a gift and keep it for myself!!!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Turn off your frustration button and it is truly wonderful. I am not so sure I could give it away as anything that was so much of me, it sure would have to be someone awesome to love it.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
I think it is absolutely beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

You can wash it and pin it (i used a spare bed with extra sheets on it and lots of pins to get a blanket just the way i wanted it) and let it dry; It my take a few days!!

O.K. as long as you do not make the mistake I made and pinned it on my bed the first time and had to take it of that night.    
Only did that once, LOL


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you did a fantastic job and I can't find a thing wrong with it! Enjoy!


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you posted the wrong picture because the thing you are showing is is BEAUTIFUL! Please give it as intended, I know the recipient will absolutely love it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


I don't crochet and I think your afgan is exquisite!!! You have done an amazing job!! :thumbup: :thumbup: The colour is perfect for any decor. I'm not sure I'd take on anything that has so much work in it. I admire your perseverence and stick-to-it-ness.

Your afgan is an original work of art. The receiver of this awesome gift will love it for the treasure that it. For sure. Rachel


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Only my sainted Grandmother Lotz could give away her beautiful white crochet without washing it. She washed her hands every time she worked on it, kept it wrapped in white fabric in between, and wore a clean apron as she worked. Can you tell she was German?


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like it, it's beautiful,wash if you like but NEVER hang acrylic yarn items out to dry...it will stretch and never retutn to size. Acrylic yarn is always machine dryable


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

you can and should block acrylic. I think once you've done that you will find the piece more to your liking.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Really beautiful...if you wash it DO NOT hang it to dry or it will stretch out of shape and never return to size. Acrylic uarn labels usually suggest machine drying. Good luck


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

you can and should block acrylic. I think once you've done that you will find the piece more to your liking.


----------



## wannabeknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

I think this afghan is gorgeous.Liked the wonderful responses from all those who said I'll take it.That should make the person feel better.


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

It's beautiful. Love the pattern. I made a couple of afghans recently for Christmas presents and the yarn, Red Heart Super Saver, depending on the color was stiff and coarse so when I finished I not only washed it in the washer I also put in in the dryer and they came out great.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I would love to be able to crochet half as well! You have nothing to be worried about! Just add my name to the list of those who'd glady take it!


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

that is really beautiful - you are being far too critical of your masterpiece. Wish I could crochet like that !!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you kidding me? It is absolutely beautiful. I didn't think I liked crochet, so when I looked at the picture, I was flabbergasted, you are way to critical of your own work. :thumbup: 
You ROCK!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

This Afghan is BEAUTIFUL...........

I always wash my Knitted gifts (for my own peace of mind on how they do wash)......

If I were you, I'd wash, lay flat to dry, wrap & enjoy the oooh's and aaagh's you shall hear & see on the recipients face.......

LOVELY...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


That is so nice & a lot of work but still would make a lovely gift.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


Excellent reply. It is a beautiful afghan. If the person who receives it doesn't like it, I'd put them at the top of my "$10 Walmart gift card list". (Permanent status!) I'll bet the recipient LOVES it though.


----------



## sandiknits (Apr 25, 2012)

This is amazing! Sure wish I was on your gift list.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

ok, so do you know how many you now have to crochet and send to your kp fans????
its lovely!
honest!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I love, love, love it. It is a beautiful afghan, your work is wonderful.


----------



## Meggie (Dec 21, 2011)

Add one more to the list ... the afghan is wonderful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG That is absolutely gorgeous! Sometimes we are too close to the forest to see the trees. 
Is that Fisherman crochet? 
Fabulous afghan.
Hugs


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

that is a beautiful afghan the stiches are wonderful
I have not tried to do cable in crochet

susie cue


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your afghan is exquisite! I think wet blocking will even out the stitches, but I really don't see any major problrms, just a beautiful afdghan that is sure to become an heirloom.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


OMG!!! That is absolutely gorgeous! We see the worst in our craft items while the recipients only see the beauty. What we perceive as a flaw, they see as part of the item. By all means give it to the intended person. If you still feel it's not good enough, donate it to your local NICU because they can use every snuggly blankie for those ill babies that they can get!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thought I was hard on myself regarding mistakes only I can see.... 
This is a beautiful afghan, whom ever it was intended for should love it.
I am looking up the pattern as soon as I hit "send"


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

It is exquisite, I would be honored to receive this as a gift, knowing the work involved and the difficulty of this pattern, the thought that someone would take time to make me something so special and beautiful would mean so much, I am sure who receives this will feel the same.


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

That is a stunning piece of work! Very beautiful and obviously made with love --and a few tears! I hope the recipient cares for it as much as all of us on KP!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

It's beautiful. I, too, wash and dry an item before giving it away. If you have a pattern, can you please share it?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whoa! How can you say that isn't a magnificent piece? It's gorgeous. I agree, wash it, lay it flat to dry and wrap it up for the gift of a lifetime.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG....put your glasses on and look again at what you did.....it is beautiful. A LOT of work went into that and anyone would love to receive it, especially me.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Your Afghan looks GORGEOUS. i LOVE IT


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

As someone else said here (with so many pages I lost count!) you have done a beautiful job. As someone who has designed and crocheted "Aran" afghans for decades, I can rightfully say that is a piece to treasure. And if you don't believe me, 23 pages of praise should tell you something!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Joining the chorus of praise for your work.
Anyone would be delighted to receive what will be a cherished heirloom.


----------



## sleighbell22 (Aug 22, 2012)

The afghan you made is gorogeous. Anyone would be happy to receive it as a gift. Do you have the website for the pattern or the name of the pattern.? I would love to try making this one. Thank you. sleighbell22


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

JennaO said:


> As someone else said here (with so many pages I lost count!) you have done a beautiful job. As someone who has designed and crocheted "Aran" afghans for decades, I can rightfully say that is a piece to treasure. And if you don't believe me, 23 pages of praise should tell you something!!


Aran crochet, that is the word I was looking for, not Fisherman crochet. DUH
Thank you.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

love it just love it. wash it and give it away they will never know what u see


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

That is so so lovely,I think you have done a grand job :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Add me to your list, I love it too! How about a raffle, think of all the money that you would make!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I kid you not, it is BEAUTIFUL!! Lots of love went into it, & that's what counts. I bet you will do it in another color now that you know how to make it. The first time around for anything is alwys the hardest. Try it again :thumbup: 
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is absolutely beautiful as it is, and as a gift, I am sure it will be loved.
I "nearly died" when I read the first sentence from lovethelake...luckily I read the rest, and I knew she must have been joking about the "ugly" bit....it is gorgeous.


----------



## nanny3925 (Apr 25, 2012)

i think it looks lovely


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW!! I have crocheted a lot of afghans and baby blankies - none like this one!!. I see nothing at all wrong with it and everything right. Beautiful. And ditto on all the people asking if you would share the pattern.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

It really looks amazing and I love it. It would make a superb gift.


----------



## Granmommie (Jul 2, 2012)

It is beautiful. I would be a most happy recipient so give it and dry your tears.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Your afghan is Awesome....you are too hard on yourself!!!!!


----------



## donna.erikson (Dec 19, 2011)

This absolutely gorgeous! We are our own worst critics! I would be honored to receive this as a gift! GREAT job!!!


----------



## eraineuk (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Your work is fabulous. It looks well made and the pattern is lovely. I always wash and dry things flat whatever yarn I have used. Whoever you gift it to will be delighted. Yours, Ellen


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> There is no rule about washing or not washing before gifting. It is a GIFT, it should be the way you want to give it!!!!
> Patty
> 
> I have to disagree about the washing before gifting, especisaly for a baby gift. I always wash my baby gift in Ivory Snow before giving due to the fact that a new born may be elergrt to the thread that was used.
> Just the way I was taught to do it. Bell


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh boy, I'm so far down the list I don't think I have a chance to receive this fabulous, beautiful afghan. Now THAT's something to feel sad about. 

When I finish acrylic baby sweaters, I wash them and pin them to a clean area of rug with pins to flatten them. However, I wouldn't do that with your work because flat drying would be more even.

Did I mention I love the color too? You should give that beautiful loving (yes, it's obvious) work with pride!!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

my first thought was beautiful....you have broke the binds of criticizing lol


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a sweater I made as a gift and getting buttons has been a nightmare....next year I will buy buttons and build a sweater around them. This is frustrating because it is so close and can't finish - second year that buttons have been a problem. Think I can ride the frustration wagon with you.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> the pattern is a free one from red heart:http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/basketweave-diamond-throw-pillow
> 
> 
> patchz said:
> ...


This is truly a work of art! I have fallen in love with your afghan! I tried to download the pattern, but got a message that said the file was corrupted. Has anybody managed to download the pattern and wouldn't mind emailing it to me?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've knitted and crocheted many afghans over the years and this is one of the prettiest I've seen. You've done a beautiful job and I along with 24 pages of ladies/men would be more than happy to take it off your hands. Kudos to you.


----------



## lmcneely (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that it is a fantastic afghan! I would cherish it as a gift.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it is beautiful! It would be a wonderful gift!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just beautiful. I CAN SEE A BABY WRAPPED in it. It looks flat to me. How often do you see an Afgan displayed out flat anyway.
Someone will love this.


----------



## borr (May 9, 2012)

I would not do a single thing different to this afghan. It is absolutely beautiful. You must intend on giving it to someone very special because it is too nice of a gift to give to just anybody. I wish so bad I could do something like this. It's perfect!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think your afghan is gorgeous. I would just wash it and dry flat as suggested. I don't see any flaws in it. Give it as a gift with confidence or keep it for yourself and enjoy!


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


I think your work is absolutely beautiful. I would be very pleased to receive it. I think we are always over critical re our craftwork.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

It's beautiful!! Be kind to yourself!


----------



## Marleen Robinson (Dec 20, 2011)

Greetings from Western Australia. You have done a magnificent job - you are far too critical of your own work. Any recipient would love to receive your masterpiece.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.
> ...


Beautiful. I second what Bydie said.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It is beautiful. Like many others I would be proud to own it. Fantastic work.


----------



## iSpinner (May 22, 2012)

That's just beautiful!! I don't see what you're seeing at all!!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I think this is excelent work, you are being much too critica
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work. Hope the receipet loves it as much as I do.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful and I would just wash it dry flat .That should come out perfect.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ditto! I think many of us would volunteer to relieve you of your " horror."


lovethelake said:


> I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I think it is great, you should be proud


----------



## Darlean (Aug 15, 2012)

The pattern is beautiful and you did a brilliant job.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with Vickie...I think it is amazing! I would love to receive this as a gift! I think it is very well done! :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I would give anything to be able to do that. That is real nice. rlmayknit


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> I couldn't believe it that it was crocheted. I actually went back to the top to make sure you said crochet. It is not like anything I have ever seen before and really thought it was knit. I keep looking at the picture to try to figure out how some of the stitches were done. I also would like to know if the pattern is available to post.


Ooo, like you were reading my mind! It is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Here I am, after 26 pages that I haven't read but I just want to make it unanimous. My first look at the afghan just blew me away. I didn't see any blobs or wrinkles or whatever it is you see. All I saw was a lovely design, well made. Put me on the list for the sweepstakes!


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

The afghan is incredibly beautiful. A masterpiece !!!!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> I think "Someone" is being hypercritical of their work!! I think this is exquisite.
> 
> I would NOT block but I would wash and dry flat.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is just beautiful. Patti


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I'm the only person left who hasn't weighed in on this. So I would like to say "ditto" to everyone else's opinion. You've done something extraordinary and should be proud of it. The little problems will probably disappear after washing (and I wash everything before gifting it because I'm always dropping yarn on the floor) - and if anything remains that you don't like, fudge it. Or bring it to me and I'll fix it.

Pearl


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Well, I certainly have to add my name to the list of those who would DEARLY LOVE to get this as a gift. It is absolutely wonderfully done and just beautiful. Be proud, my friend, be proud. You did an awesome job.

Maddi


----------



## Charlie's mom (May 20, 2012)

I would also like to add my name for this gorgeous afghan. I also went to the top as it looks like knit. Would love to have the pattern if available. I know that right now, I am NOT experienced enough to make, but I can dream


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I'M here too to say how lovely your afghan is, and what a lovely job you did. Oh my - I would surely love to see a finished item that you made and were happy with. I have been looking at the pattern, I would love to try it. I can crochet a little, but I would also have a lot to learn. Oh yes, you can add me to the sweep stakes, too please. 
Ada.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It is beautiful Is the pattern available? Would love to make one.


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lijnet said:


> Your work is exquisite! Something to be really proud of having completed in spite of the ribbit process. You can block acrylic - I use my steam iron. It is important not to allow the iron to touch the work . . . keep the iron about 1 - 2 inches from acrylic as you steam.
> 
> This link will show you how to block acrylic work.
> 
> ...


THANKS so much for posting this link. I've steamed acrylic items before mostly by instinct, so I'm so happy to know I did the right thing! A million thanks from me and probably all the other KPers!!!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it is most beautiful.


----------



## crumblie (Feb 16, 2012)

If you have a loose carpet or mat large enough lay it under it for a couple of days. I put all my knitted and crochet work under my large mat in the lounge. No need to dry flat or press with an iron. It is worth a try. This method always works for me though I haven't tried anything very large.
Kathy xx


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Dear KnitnPearl...your afghan is truly beautiful. All in favor say "aye". It's unanimous , it's truly beautiful. Now, accept the standing ovation and give your afghan with pride and satisfaction. Do I hear an Amen? Nancy L.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Exquisite! I think once you wash it and air-dry it flat it will be perfect! 
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful!! You should be proud to give it as a gift :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

VERY well said, Rosette. :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Amen!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Absolutely, and yes, you are far too critical of your excellent knitting. Don't fret, whoever you are gifting this too, is a very privileged person. i would just give as is, and it will be folded for gifting anyway...It is a beautiful afghan and exceptionally well made......


----------



## CathDG (May 2, 2012)

I'm so impressed - it's lovely, give this with pride - once it has been washed you will no doubt fold it and it will never be laid flat and be examined by anyone as critical as yourself - I can see nothing wrong with it and would be so happy if someone made something as gorgeous for me. Bought gifts are nice but nothing matches something someone has spent a lot of time and effort making especially with the receiver in mind. 
I hope you will stop fretting and look at it with pride - you made something beautiful.


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! It is absolutely exquisite! You are amazing. LOL Annabelle


----------



## granny pauline (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the afghan is beautiful it must have taken you a long time to make it super workmanship well done .


----------



## dixygrl (Jun 28, 2012)

This work is beatifu! You certainly should be proud. I would wash it and lay it flat to dry, completly threw.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's GORGEOUS!!!! If the one who you want to send it to doesn't like it - I'll have it and VERY HAPPILY pay you for it!!! Will send address if she doesn't, and blank cheque!(you fill in the amount you need!) PS: will send you box of tissues for the tears, artfully covered in hand crocheted pretty cover LOL! Jaki xxx


KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

No worrys. It looks beautiful. I have made many blankets. But never ever got one as a gift. I would be thrilled with that one. I would put it on the back of my couch. And proudly brag about the beautiful gift I got.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I also think it is just beautiful! I think since we know where are mistakes are (no one else does) we are super hard on ourselves. Give it with love, the recipient will love it too. Congrats- it is really lovely!


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


if you see this as flawed, then I can only wonder at the standard of work you normally produce! The afghan is beautiful - I'm adding my name to the list of people in the queue for it if it is not gratefully received by the intended recipient!

Fantastic work - you should be proud, not frustrated!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

AMEN!!!


NipomoNan said:


> Dear KnitnPearl...your afghan is truly beautiful. All in favor say "aye". It's unanimous , it's truly beautiful. Now, accept the standing ovation and give your afghan with pride and satisfaction. Do I hear an Amen? Nancy L.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

SEND IT TO ME! 

I love it!

Fisherwoman


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

WOW!!! That is fabulous!
I always wash things before I give them away - or before I use them myself. I don't know who first said, "It ain't finished until it's wet finished," but I agree with them.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link KnitnPearl.


----------



## AnnaLaura (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

The Afghan is absolutely beautiful! :thumbup: Can you tell me if it was crocheted in panels and then each one attached? Or was it done in all one piece? 
I am looking for a afghan that I can do in panels, so I can take it with me etc.
Can you post where you got the pattern. I would love to try it.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

AMEN !!!


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

It's gorgeous! What a job! and if after reading the raving commentaries above you still think that you made mistakes have in mind that, I think the Amish people say that if they make some mistakes, it is alright,
because only God makes things perfect!
The fortunate friend who will receive this masterpiece will be very happy, I am sure!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Knitnpearl - I got an idea, if your gift isn't appreciated and loved, Put all our names in a box and draw one of us to send it to. Hope it is mine ;-)


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Miss Shari - I love your granny square afghan. Is there a pattern. I would love to use up some of my stash.
Johna


----------



## T.Pacos (Apr 19, 2012)

I love your afghan and I printed out the instructions I started it but am having trouble with row 4 already. could you check your private message and i'll ask yout to explain the row to me thanks


----------



## Darlean (Aug 15, 2012)

I must have missed the instructions for that fabulous afghan. If it is available or if you could tell me where to get it, I would really appreciate it
Darlean


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely beautiful, and is , in my opinion, prettier than the one pictured on the pattern. 

I "feel your pain" however, as to your feelings and frustrations about your work. I am feeling that same way about a much smaller, striped scarf I'm working on right now. It is also an acrylic yarn, as that is what I usually find on sale and use for almost all scarves. The pattern looked far less intricate than it is and takes constant concentration to work. I've ripped it out several times in the first two days. After working on it all afternoon, I noticed it had an hour glass shape and one row even looked pinched or snagged. I, too, felt on the verge of tears, and ripped out another large section. Even with using markers it is still not working easily, and I have doubts as to it's suitability for gift giving. 

I'm so glad you posted and got such good, helpful, responses. The suggestions regarding blocking are encouraging and I am ready to get back to it and will steam block my gift when it is finished.

Knittingparadise is such a wonderful site and it is so inspirational to see that others often feel the same and have the same problems as I, and still others always come to our aid when asked. 

As a word of encouragement to you; I once gave a gift to my niece that she loved and obviously used and washed often. It was an acrylic afghan that I didn't think was perfect, but each time I saw it the edges got more and more even and blocked with her use and care. It was rewarding to see that she valued my gift in spite of my misgivings about it. 

Thanks again for posting and congratulations again on your beautiful work. Sue


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Let's share custody! ;-)



fisherwoman said:


> SEND IT TO ME!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Fisherwoman


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

You're gotten the answers to your questions, but I would like to tell you what a nice job you did on your creation!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

A blind person would love the love felt through their fingers.



c.kenny said:


> OMG....put your glasses on and look again at what you did.....it is beautiful. A LOT of work went into that and anyone would love to receive it, especially me.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope you are feeling better about this, today!


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

It is GORGEOUS!!!!! I used to be a perfectionist. Now I'm much happier.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Every little imperfection that we make in our knitting or crochet, makes that gift unique.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a beautiful afghan. How often do you lie one flat anyway? And it looks flat to me. The thing I notice most is the beautiful design and the lovely color. I usually wash before giving, and I would be very proud to give this afghan as a gift and very grateful to receive it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a beautiful afghan. How often do you lie one flat anyway? And it looks flat to me. The thing I notice most is the beautiful design and the lovely color. I usually wash before giving, and I would be very proud to give this afghan as a gift and very grateful to receive it!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Very beautiful. I love the patterns


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

It is georgeous. It is made with love and makes a beautiful gift.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a beautiful afghan. Do you have the knit directions? Stop being so hard on yourself. Once you use it it won't lie flat so what. Just enjoy it.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Your afghan is stunning!I know how you feel, because every time I finish something, the mistakes I made jump out at me!! But, believe me, no one but you will be able to see them. Like everyone on this forum has said...... " WOWWWWWWWW!!!" 
Bless you a thousand times, angel. I came across this afghan and have been searching high and low for the pattern. Thanks so much for sending the link.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't put your self down girl, that is the most beautiful afghan I have seen in a long time, you did a great job Thank you for sharing the pattern. I just pray that when I make it it will look as good as yours


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Linday said:


> If the intended receiver doesn't want it, I would like to add my name to the list for the lottery. It is lovely and I can't see what you are critisizing.


Ditto!!! I think it's beautiful!!


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Once again, my "crochet envy" is showing. I can not crochet at all. When I see beautiful crocheting, I really wish I could crochet.

This afghan may have caused you headache after headache, but it is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations on sticking with it and not giving up.

You can add me to your growing list for the "lottery give away" too. I would be soooooooo proud to own it and tell everyone who so generously let me have it!!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think you did a great job on it. Wash and dry flat and it will be fine...


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you publish the pattern of the lovely afghan in this forum, soo everyone can make it.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you publish the pattern of the lovely afghan in this forum, soo everyone can make it.


----------



## Poppy100 (Sep 12, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning. The person who is going to get this as a gift is very lucky.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love your afghan. Add me to your list of people wanting it. I would even pay for the postage being in Australia. You still could give it to your friend she will love it.


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

ditto


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Forget: The ORIGINAL RECIPIENT, BYDIE, and ALL of the other would-be recipients, and send it to ME! I will PM you with my home address AND I will gladly pay the postage!

Why are some KP-ers so critical of their work?! If I knit that well, I would be bragging all over the place!


----------



## tgifmama (Jun 4, 2011)

That's beautiful!! Add me to the list, too!!


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

perfect


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that is the beauty of KP- we can help build other knitters selfesteem. Some of us (me included) have a less than healthy selfesteem


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that is the beauty of KP- we can help build other knitters selfesteem. Some of us (me included) have a less than healthy selfesteem


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry I posted that twice- got distracted


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful afghan - - I would love the pattern. Where did you find it?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I was wondering if the pattern was available too :-D


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Here I am, after 26 pages that I haven't read but I just want to make it unanimous. My first look at the afghan just blew me away. I didn't see any blobs or wrinkles or whatever it is you see. All I saw was a lovely design, well made. Put me on the list for the sweepstakes!


 Me too, it is beautiful


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


Stop beating yourself up for starters.....it is really beautiful. Thanks for persevering. I think non knitters/crocheters have no appreciation of just how complex knitting/crocheting can be. I myself give up if the pattern isn't working for me, but I so admire those of you who don't give up, because you are capable of making the most beautiful things. It is not easy because most of us purchase yarn when it is on special, or we like the colour, but then we find it difficult to match it to a pattern. I found the most beautiful self striping mohair yarn and a lace pattern, but the yarn was so soft it kept slipping off the needles. In the end I gave up on the lace pattern, and am just knitting it in plain stocking stitch, and letting the colour do the work. It will still be a pretty summer shawl, but I so wanted to knit a simple lace pattern. It was just the wrong type of yarn for a lace pattern. No-one will see your small mistakes in that pattern.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!. Could you please share the pattern source.


----------



## Ani (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW it's beautiful


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with PattySutter, and I think it is a gorgeous afghan.


KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful afghans I've ever seen. I'm sure whoever you give it to will be thrilled with it. Would you be willing to share the pattern? I just love it!


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

this is really gorgeous... and why would you want it to lie flat? the texture / 3-D quality is part of the beauty! a work of art. seriously... I went to an art exhibit and part of it was just simple white sheets with some woven-in texture that were hung up. ha! if the artist had seen your afghan, he would have cried a bucket because he couldn't have done that as well!



KnitnPearl said:


> This crochet afghan has caused many tears and I have spent much time ribbiting!!! Also for some unknown reason to me I would lose/gain stitches(almost like how your washing machine eats socks!) and then I would ribbit ribbit and somehow I would get it back. Anyway, I stuck with it and alas the finished project which I am rather sad. It is made with bernat berella which is acrylic. The mid section was done with a smaller hook, but it still is not laying flat...so I don't think I can give this as the gift I intended and I don't think I can block it because it is acrylic...or can I?? Also if I washed it and laid it flat to dry what would happen? Are you supposed to wash before giving as a gift?
> Don't know what to do.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> It's beautiful and your friend will love it. I printed up the pattern, thank you thank you  and I like yours better than the one they have pictured! keep on hookin'!!!!! Have a great day


I had to agree with you even though they stated that the blue was to add a modern look to this pattern.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I raise that to include first-class insured mail postage!


Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is the ugliest thing ever posted on this site. Therefore PM me, and I will send you my address so you could rid yourself of such a monstrosity and mail it to me.
> ...


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

It is beautiful and I think anyone would be thrilled to receive it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is so beautiful! Amazing work!


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so beautiful! Amazing work!


Thank you! I have been very encouraged by all the compliments . Kindness abounds at KP


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

You my friend are being far too hard on yourself. It is a beautiful piece of work. Anyone would be please to get it. Have faith in yourself


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

KnitnPearl said:


> lol...I WISH I had a kitty, it is on my wish list!!
> You are all so inspiring, fingers crossed the washing will
> help with the lumps!


Lumps? I guess my eyes have finally failed me. It's so beautiful if anyone you give it to sees lumps, just have them give it back and one of us will appreciate it much more. Oh, the kitty? The two gift sweaters I've made were done at the giftee's inn while I was house/pet sitting. Two large Labs and one kitty. I love them all so I have cat and dog fur knitted into the sweaters (and maybe a few of my own long hairs). I told them if they notice any, it just makes the sweaters warmer.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

\I am so envious of your talent! I think it is beautiful! I am going to have to try and find time to learn to crochet???? (maybe when I retire in 14 years if our government dont raise the retirement age again!)


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Just want to add my kudos. That is a really beautiful blanket .


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I hadn't seen this before... it really is stupendous. That being said, I understand being uber-critical of one's work, but I have to say that is one of the prettiest afghans I've ever seen.


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for your kind compliment.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't know crochet could be so beautiful!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh Woo Wee! I want it, me, me, me.....

That is absolutely beyond words... You have done a wonderful job with that..

You wash and lay flat to dry, definitely... 

Well Done.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, your gorgeous afghan has generated 32 pages of responses!!! It is really breathtaking. Congratulations.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

This is gorgeous and I am next in line if it is refused in any way! A real mild was would not hurt, b/c lighter colors can pick up fingerprint soil. Things cleaned are always lighter, softer and fluffier. The texture is beautiful. ! Flat is for plastic.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 19, 2012)

WOW, that is just beautiful. I always wash projects (all types of yarns) before I gift them and I've found that when I machine wash and dry the acrylic afghans I've made, they magically end up lying flat and evening out. The recipient of this blanket is one lucky person.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I only wish I could make something half as beautiful and well done as this is. I am just like many others who feel if the recipient doesn't want it, guess who does???

I do agree with those who said wash before giving as I too have a cat who sheds.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

No afghan lies flat in this house, we cuddle up in them so if you need a new home for it, I'll send you my name and address! It's absolutely gorgeous, sculpture like.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

After all the ladies that want your Afgan I would take anything that is left, your work is beautiful. I would be so proud to have it. Not everyone appreciates the love, time & thoughts that go into everything we make.


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

I am overwhelmed by all the kind responses I have received and still continue to receive. The knowledge and encouragement by all on KP is amazing. Thank you to each and everyone of you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Please don't be so hard on yourself--this afghan is gorgeous! If I could do work like that--well, let's just say that if anyone gave me this as a gift I'd be teary with joy--no kidding. Congratulations!


----------



## carolwhite993 (Jul 4, 2012)

I too would like to be in that lottery of recipients! It is VERY lovely and I would be proud if I were you. But we are are own worst critics!
If you do wash it I would lay it flat to dry and pin it as if I were blocking it. This is one way they recommend blocking for acrylics. The other is pinning it dry all the way around, stretching or pulling until it is the way you want it to look and spray with a spray bottle till damp. Let dry. I pin mine to the back of an old rug that has been cleaned and I might put a towel under it. That way you have done all you can and then I will send you my address! LOL


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Linday said:


> If the intended receiver doesn't want it, I would like to add my name to the list for the lottery. It is lovely and I can't see what you are critisizing.


Add me in for it as well! it is beautiful and i dont see a problem with any bumps or lumps - it is beautiful!


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Try steam blocking it. You will be quite happy with the results. Although, I have to agree with everyone else. It is gorgeous.


----------

